# Minimum Required Size of Non-ADA Toilet Stall



## fj80

Where do I find the minimum required size of a non-ADA toilet stall? And, what determines how many stalls must meet ADA requirements when you have more than one toilet in a restroom?


----------



## steveray

*405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. *

A water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center to center between adjacent fixtures. There shall be not less than a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments shall be not less than 30 inches (762 mm) in width and not less than 60 inches (1524 mm) in depth for floor- mounted water closets and not less than 30 inches (762 mm) in width and 56 inches (1422 mm) in depth for wall- hung water closets.


----------



## steveray

*1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities. * 

Each toilet room and bathing room shall be _accessible_. Where a floor level is not required to be connected by an _accessible route_, the only toilet rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each _accessible _toilet room and bathing room shall be _accessible_.

*Exceptions: *

1. In toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only through a private office, not for _common _or _public use _and intended for use by a single occupant, any of the following alternatives are allowed: 1.1. Doors are permitted to swing into the clear floor space, provided the door swing can be reversed to meet the requirements in ICC A117.1; 1.2. The height requirements for the water closet in ICC A117.1 are not applicable; 1.3. Grab bars are not required to be installed in a toilet room, provided that reinforcement has been installed in the walls and located so as to permit the installation of such grab bars; and 1.4. The requirement for height, knee and toe clearance shall not apply to a lavatory.

2. This section is not applicable to toilet and bathing rooms that serve _dwelling units _or _sleeping units_ that are not required to be _accessible _by Section 1107.

3. Where multiple single-user toilet rooms or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location, at least 50 percent but not less than one room for each use at each cluster shall be _accessible_.

4. Where no more than one urinal is provided in a toilet room or bathing room, the urinal is not required to be _accessible_.

5. Toilet rooms that are part of critical care or intensive care patient sleeping rooms are not required to be _accessible_.

6. Where toilet facilities are primarily for children’s use, required _accessible _water closets, toilet compartments and lavatories shall be permitted to comply with the children’s provisions of ICC A117.1.

*1109.2.2 Water closet compartment. * 

Where water closet compartments are provided in a toilet room or bathing room, at least one wheelchair-accessible compartment shall be provided. Where the combined total water closet compartments and urinals provided in a toilet room or bathing room is six or more, at least one ambulatory-accessible water closet compartment shall be provided in addition to the wheelchair-accessible compartment.

*1109.2.3 Lavatories. * 

Where lavatories are provided, at least 5 percent, but not less than one, shall be accessible. Where the total lavatories provided in a toilet room or bathing facility is six or more, at least one lavatory with enhanced reach ranges shall be provided.


----------



## RLGA

> *405.3.1 Water closets' date=' urinals, lavatories and bidets. [/b']**A water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center to center between adjacent fixtures. There shall be not less than a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments shall be not less than 30 inches (762 mm) in width and not less than 60 inches (1524 mm) in depth for floor- mounted water closets and not less than 30 inches (762 mm) in width and 56 inches (1422 mm) in depth for wall- hung water closets. *


*​Just to clarify steveray's post, the section quoted is from the **International Plumbing Code**. *


----------



## fj80

Thanks to all of you. Very helpful.

Related question: I have a wheelchair accessible toilet stall with the stall door on the side partition in compliance with ADA 604.8.1.2. It is a front approach to the stall door. So my question is, am I allowed to use a 32" wide by 48" deep maneuvering clearance at the push side of the door as shown in ADA Figure 404.2.4.1 diagram (b)? Or do I have to provide 12" clear at the latch side on the push side of the door per ANSI Figure 404.2.3.1 diagram (b), since ADA 604.8.1.2 requires the stall door to be "self-closing"? I think it comes down to whether or not the self-closing toilet stall door in ADA is the same as the ANSI note "If both closer and latch are provided." I'm thinking that the ANSI closer and latch is referring to a typical door into a room, not a toilet stall door, so therefore the 32" wide by 48" deep clearance at the toilet stall door is acceptable. Am I correct?


----------



## ADAguy

Other than code minimums, good practice and todays "growing" (expanding) bodies imply a minimum clear stall width of 36" with no less than 30" from the inside face of the stall door to the front lip of the stool. (preferable for door to swing out) Obesity is an epidemic and is not going away soon. Similarly taller WC's work better than short ones for ever taller folks.


----------



## steveray

> Other than code minimums' date=' good practice and todays "growing" (expanding) bodies imply a minimum clear stall width of 36" with no less than 30" from the inside face of the stall door to the front lip of the stool. (preferable for door to swing out) Obesity is an epidemic and is not going away soon. Similarly taller WC's work better than short ones for ever taller folks. [/quote']The Great Obesity Epidemic of 2016, like it's Polio, like we are going to be telling our grandchildren about it someday: "How'd you get through it grandpa?" "Ohhh it was horrible Johnny, there was cheesecake and porkchops everywhere!"
> 
> No disrespect ADAguy...that was for Conarb....


----------



## ADAguy

Isn't he a "Kilter" or a bit "off kilter"? Hate to see a kilt on an obese guy.


----------



## conarb

> The Great Obesity Epidemic of 2016, like it's Polio, like we are going to be telling our grandchildren about it someday: "How'd you get through it grandpa?" "Ohhh it was horrible Johnny, there was cheesecake and porkchops everywhere!"
> 
> No disrespect ADAguy...that was for Conarb....


Yeah Steve, but by getting obese you get those pretty blue placards that give you not only the best parking places but free parking anywhere, you can also go into Walmart or Costco and get those free motorized scooters and run around bumping into people who get in your way, just like you did as a kid when you rented bumper cars at Playland.


----------



## ICE

> Yeah Steve, but by getting obese you get those pretty blue placards that give you not only the best parking places but free parking anywhere, you can also go into Walmart or Costco and get those free motorized scooters and run around bumping into people who get in your way, just like you did as a kid when you rented bumper cars at Playland.


Conarb, Do you take security guards when you enter Walmart?


----------



## georgia plans exam

fj80,

Both ADA (2010), in Section 604.8.1.2 and ANSI (2003), in Section 604.8.3, require that the toilet compartment doors provide maneuvering clearances. The 12" additional clearance, required if both a latch and a closer are present in a forward approach, push side situation is the same in both codes. I think it is rare to have a latch on the outside of a compartment door. IMHO, that would be the only time that the additional 12" would be required, to allow for space to operate the latch from outside the door.

GPE


----------



## JPohling

I do not see a code section like this in the California Plumbing Code for non accessible stall dimensions?  30" minimum width?

Bump!  not sure why this isn't coming to the top so people see it?


----------



## Builder Bob

IPC 405.3.1..... under the subtitle *Setting

Sorry read thread --- the question is concerning the California Plumbing Code  and having a statement like this.*


----------



## mark handler

JPohling said:


> I do not see a code section like this in the California Plumbing Code for non accessible stall dimensions?  30" minimum width? Bump!  not sure why this isn't coming to the top so people see it?



*402.5 Setting *

Fixtures shall be set level and in proper alignment with reference to adjacent walls. No water closet or bidet shall be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to a side wall or obstruction nor closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center to center to a similar fixture. The clear space in front of a water closet, lavatory, or bidet shall be not less than 24 inches (610 mm). No urinal shall be set closer than 12 inches (305 mm) from its center to a side wall or partition nor closer than 24 inches (610 mm) center to center


----------



## JPohling

mark handler said:


> *402.5 Setting *
> 
> Fixtures shall be set level and in proper alignment with reference to adjacent walls. No water closet or bidet shall be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to a side wall or obstruction nor closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center to center to a similar fixture. The clear space in front of a water closet, lavatory, or bidet shall be not less than 24 inches (610 mm). No urinal shall be set closer than 12 inches (305 mm) from its center to a side wall or partition nor closer than 24 inches (610 mm) center to center


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Jay

Hello all.  Bump to this thread as I searched for a non ADA bath and this came up.

Working on designs for a brand new commercial facility F1 / B mixed use, and have provided the appropriate bathroom facilities at first floor.  Clients are asking me if they can have an additional small bathroom that is non-ADA complaint, located off a storage area at first floor.  There is still complete access to ADA complaint baths from the storage area...this is more of a "convenience" bath.

The closest exception to 1109.2 that I can find is if it is accessed from a private office.  Not the case here.  Just throwing this out there in case there is some other exception that I am not aware.  Thanks.


----------



## mark handler

IMPO
No.


----------



## Mark K

Next time you fly on an airplane check the space provided.


----------



## mark handler

The ADA doesn't regulate air travel discrimination. However, the Air Carrier Access Act does . Rest room does not need to comply.


Mark K said:


> Next time you fly on an airplane check the space provided.


----------



## ADAguy

30" can be traced way back to the original Graphic Standards.


----------



## mark handler

ADAguy said:


> 30" can be traced way back to the original Graphic Standards.


Also not a Airplane requirement


----------

